# 2016 UGA recruiting.



## lbzdually (Oct 28, 2015)

Can we not turn this into a bash fest, with no fire Mark Richt comments, serious or not.  Since the guys on this state are all from all around the state, I would like to hear about any local guys who are supposedly leaning to UGA.  

Here is a list of players who I feel UGA either already has or will get with about 80% or better certainty.

Jacob Eason (has already signed financial papers)
Julian Rochester (has signed financial papers)
Ben Cleveland
Charlie Woerner
Tyler Clark
Darion Anderson
Chauncey Manac
Jaleel Laguins
Malek Young
Davion Curtis
Aaron Dowdell.
Tyrique McGhee
Chris Barnes
Chad Clay
Randrecous Davis
Elijah Holyfield

Here is a list of players I hope UGA can pull, and maybe you guys can offer some local info on these guys.

Devwah Whaley (some believe he is a silent already)
EJ Price (possible silent also)
Mecole Hardman Jr.
Kyle Davis
Derrick Brown
Isaac Nauta
Brian Burns
Nigel Warrior
Shyheim Carter
Demetris Robinson

Here's a few guys who would be a huge surprise if they signed with UGA.
Greg Little (#1 Offensive Tackle in the US out of Texas)
Ben Davis (#1 ILB out of Alabama)
Willie Allen


----------



## Outlaw Dawgsey Wales (Oct 28, 2015)

lbzdually said:


> Can we not turn this into a bash fest, with no fire Mark Richt comments, serious or not.  Since the guys on this state are all from all around the state, I would like to hear about any local guys who are supposedly leaning to UGA.
> 
> Here is a list of players who I feel UGA either already has or will get with about 80% or better certainty.
> 
> ...


----------



## toyota4x4h (Oct 28, 2015)

10rc will have a better class..again.


----------



## creekbender (Oct 28, 2015)

Being from Elbert co I can say that the word is that Mecole will be a dawg .


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 28, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> 10rc will have a better class..again.



Butch has proven he can recruit.


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 28, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> 10rc will have a better class..again.



UT and UGA are neck in neck with some of these guys I believe.  Mecole Hardman comes to mind.  Jacob Eason has been recruiting other players, both offensive and defensive hard since he got on board.   If UGA pulls Kyle Davis, Mecole Hardman Jr., Demetris Robertson, and Nauta, UGA may have it's first ever #1 recruiting class since Richt's tenure.  The 'dream team' was just 5 or so.  Georgia has a much deeper talent base in state than even 5 years ago.   Derrick Brown, Tyler Clark,  and Julian Rochester are both top 20 DT's in the entire country and all 3 are expected to sign with UGA.


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 28, 2015)

creekbender said:


> Being from Elbert co I can say that the word is that Mecole will be a dawg .



I think UGA's lack of a proven playmaker, other than Malcolm Mitchell plays into that.  If I were a good WR, I don't see anyone, other Godwin that will be a go to guy next year and kids know Eason has NFL potential and they want him throwing to them.  Hardman may see time at defense and Pruitt's willingness to play young guys has to resonate.  

There are 2 guys who could be huge sleepers in UGA's class and both are from other states.  Davion Curtis out of Texas is said to have a top gear that makes other speedsters look slow and Malek Young out of Florida just makes play after play against good teams.


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 28, 2015)

Chris Barnes is the only one i've heard about in the Albany/Leesburg area. He's gonna need some polishing up at the next level. Good raw power but needs some lessons in footwork.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 28, 2015)

lbzdually said:


> I think UGA's lack of a proven playmaker, other than Malcolm Mitchell plays into that.  If I were a good WR, I don't see anyone, other Godwin that will be a go to guy next year and kids know Eason has NFL potential and they want him throwing to them.  Hardman may see time at defense and Pruitt's willingness to play young guys has to resonate.
> 
> There are 2 guys who could be huge sleepers in UGA's class and both are from other states.  Davion Curtis out of Texas is said to have a top gear that makes other speedsters look slow and Malek Young out of Florida just makes play after play against good teams.



The kid from Texas is nasty fast. I work with his cousin and he played at OU. He's excited the kid is coming to UGA. Another Human joystick


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 29, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> The kid from Texas is nasty fast. I work with his cousin and he played at OU. He's excited the kid is coming to UGA. Another Human joystick



I don't think the numbers tell the whole story with him.  He is listed as a 3 star with 4.5 speed in the 40.  He runs track instead of going to all the football camps and he runs a low 10 second 100 meters.  That translates to a guy that is a 4.25-4.3 40.   

Someone said there will be a couple of huge surprise commitments on national signing day, one on defense and one on offense.  It would nice if it were Greg Little and Rashan Gary, but not likely.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Oct 29, 2015)

Eason dropped to #2 qb on rivals. What if he dont pan out? What if the coaches are the reason these kids dont develop? Not bashing just football talk.

10rc has the #1 qb already verbally committed for 2017 lol


----------



## rjcruiser (Oct 29, 2015)

lbzdually said:


> Since the guys on this state are all from all around the state, I would like to hear about any local guys who are supposedly leaning to UGA.



Sounds good.



toyota4x4h said:


> 10rc will have a better class..again.



Really?  I know everything in your world revolves around UT....but this is like a m6 Bama post.



toyota4x4h said:


> Eason dropped to #2 qb on rivals. What if he dont pan out? What if the coaches are the reason these kids dont develop? Not bashing just football talk.



This is a better question...comment....but then you have to ruin it with 



toyota4x4h said:


> 10rc has the #1 qb already verbally committed for 2017 lol





If you want to start another thread about UTs recruiting...go for it.  Just don't be a JJ or a M6 trying to steer every thread to P12 this Bama that.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Oct 29, 2015)

Yes daddy!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 29, 2015)

lbzdually said:


> I don't think the numbers tell the whole story with him.  He is listed as a 3 star with 4.5 speed in the 40.  He runs track instead of going to all the football camps and he runs a low 10 second 100 meters.  That translates to a guy that is a 4.25-4.3 40.
> 
> Someone said there will be a couple of huge surprise commitments on national signing day, one on defense and one on offense.  It would nice if it were Greg Little and Rashan Gary, but not likely.



Yep, I hope we close good. We need a great class and on top of that keep them together once they get in town. Kyle Davis was training with the same trainer my son was using I haven't seen him since the season started. I was thinking Auburn would get him but I'm 50/50 on him coming to Athens. He looked lazy in the gym and full of himself but not in the FB field. Not sure about the kid


----------



## Gold Ranger (Oct 29, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> Eason dropped to #2 qb on rivals. What if he dont pan out?



Alot of these kids rankings are more dependent on who is offering them scholarships that their actual ability.  Kid can be a 3star and Bama, UGA, FSU, or the like offer them a scholly and BOOM!, they get that 4th star.

You have to trust your coaches' ability to spot talent.


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower (Oct 29, 2015)

I've also noticed when a kid has been committed for a while he will drop I guess so on signing day they will have high ranking decisions to air


----------



## Gold Ranger (Oct 29, 2015)

bruiserbuckgrower said:


> I've also noticed when a kid has been committed for a while he will drop I guess so on signing day they will have high ranking decisions to air



Recruiting is all about click bait..... and I'm a sucker for every time.


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 29, 2015)

bruiserbuckgrower said:


> I've also noticed when a kid has been committed for a while he will drop I guess so on signing day they will have high ranking decisions to air



The camp circuit can be a great tool for coaches to get talent, or it can be a crutch, with a player that looks great in camp may not pan out in the field.  Brice Ramsey comes to mind.  The fact that he ran the wing-t offense probably should have been a red flag to Richt, but the arm talent was there and he assumed he and Bobo could get him ready.  Eason is different.  He goes to the camps not to try and catch a coaches attention, but rather to stay sharp against better competition that what he played in HS.   

Charlie Woerner is a good example of what you said also.  Many think he is a 5 star talent, but he committed early.


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 29, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> Yep, I hope we close good. We need a great class and on top of that keep them together once they get in town. Kyle Davis was training with the same trainer my son was using I haven't seen him since the season started. I was thinking Auburn would get him but I'm 50/50 on him coming to Athens. He looked lazy in the gym and full of himself but not in the FB field. Not sure about the kid



I remember you saying that.  He was supposed to make a verbal commitment this past Friday, but put it off.  I have to wonder of he is trying to build drama and is afraid he will start to lose attention if he commits early, and from what you said, he might be a prima donna.  he could be another Da'Rick Rogers or he could be another AJ Green, who knows.


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 31, 2015)

The only reason right now for a recruit to come to UGA is for immediate playing time.


----------



## nickel back (Oct 31, 2015)

lbzdually said:


> The only reason right now for a recruit to come to UGA is for immediate playing time.



There is no way I would come to UGA as long as can't get up for the big GAMES CMR is the coach......


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 31, 2015)

What good will the greatest recruiting class in the history of the world do us if we keep the same people at the top?


----------



## riprap (Oct 31, 2015)

Let's treat this staff as fifth year seniors. Time to recruit.


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 31, 2015)

It's time to start getting meetings together with the coaches from Memphis and Houston and maybe Temple.


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 2, 2015)

Ben Cleveland, UGA's big offensive line commit so far says there are 5-6 secret recruits that have all agreed they are going to UGA no matter what to turn the program around.  The way I took it is that these guys love UGA so much, they don't care who is coach, they are going to come in and put their nose to the grindstone and win as a group.


----------



## nickel back (Nov 3, 2015)

lbzdually said:


> Ben Cleveland, UGA's big offensive line commit so far says there are 5-6 secret recruits that have all agreed they are going to UGA no matter what to turn the program around.  The way I took it is that these guys love UGA so much, they don't care who is coach, they are going to come in and put their nose to the grindstone and win as a group.



that's what it will take,lets just hope ole CMR will not get in the way with, play his way or hit the high way.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 3, 2015)

Georgia will get it's share of recruits. We just need somebody to coach them up.


----------



## fairhopebama (Nov 3, 2015)

Question...If you dawgs had your choice of signing possibly the number 1 class and keeping Richt there to secure it or getting rid of Richt and possibly losing a few of those recruits but still land a top 10 class, which would you choose? Richt could sign a 5 star at every position but talent alone is not going to win you a NC. First of all, the difference between a 3 star and 5 star is so insignificant because of all the variables involved. that 3 star can be coached up and end up better than the 5 star. A 5 star can look like a world beater against inferior HS talent, but when matched up with the big boys, he might not pan out. I just shake my head when I see post about recruiting classes saving the day or a particular player (eason) being the saving grace. Who knows what he is going to be?  You cannot hang your hat on a 18 year old HS player. If top signing classes meant NC's Bama would have won alot more tha 3 in the past 6-7 years. I have seen 4-5 star recruits not even crack the top 3 on the depth chart at Bama. Remember all the hype following Star Jackson and Phillip Sims. Both transferred out because they were not going to play. Who is to say that the Eason kid will not be the same particularly with a coach with the inability to coach him up.


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 25, 2015)

Kyle Davis committed to Auburn.  Talented kid, but I kind of figured something was up when UGA got a JUCO WR.


----------



## LanierSpots (Nov 25, 2015)

lbzdually said:


> Kyle Davis committed to Auburn.  Talented kid, but I kind of figured something was up when UGA got a JUCO WR.



I was surprised when he committed to us today.   

I knew we had a chance with him but with our QB situation not being exactly stealer, I was thinking UGA or Vols.   

We have a pretty good Wide out class right now.  It will be interesting to see if they stick


----------



## toyota4x4h (Nov 25, 2015)

He wasn't goin to the vols we don't hardly use the 3 5*s  we have on the team now lol


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 25, 2015)

It was UGA or the Barn. He's been leaning toward the barn for a while.


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 26, 2015)

The JUCO WR UGA got a commitment from is 6'4" Javon Wims.  The highlights of him are very impressive.  He gives UGA something they don't have right now in someone who can consistently win jump balls.   Now UGA has Woerner at 6'5" and now Wims for Eason to throw the ball to.


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 26, 2015)

Devwah Whaley a 4 star RB out of Texas has committed to UGA.  Now UGA has Chubb, Michel, Holyfield, and now Whaley set to run the ball next year.   4 yards and a cloud of dust with Eason managing the game with a long throw to keep defenses honest will make whoever is offensive coordinator look very smart.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 26, 2015)

With the big uglys we got on board this could be a great class. We could win 10 games next year.


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 27, 2015)

We have some recruits who as I predicted are shaky because of the controversy around Richt.  While kids ultimately play for the school, their playing experience is shaped by their coaches.


----------



## emusmacker (Nov 27, 2015)

Mecole Hardman Jr supposedly is still undecided. I have heard he is going to UGA but then I also heard he likes Tenn.  he is being recruited as cornerback.  I hope he chooses UGA but as his dad told me, he is going where he feels he will be used the most.


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 27, 2015)

emusmacker said:


> Mecole Hardman Jr supposedly is still undecided. I have heard he is going to UGA but then I also heard he likes Tenn.  he is being recruited as cornerback.  I hope he chooses UGA but as his dad told me, he is going where he feels he will be used the most.



Malcolm Mitchell was recruited as a DB with the possibility to play offense.  I think UGA's defensive backs are in good shape and the offense needs his playmaking.  Maybe play 2 ways some with some kick returns mixed in.


----------



## emusmacker (Nov 29, 2015)

Or corner back, cause UGA's cornerback's suck.


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 29, 2015)

emusmacker said:


> Or corner back, cause UGA's cornerback's suck.



Yeah they suck so much they just led the entire country in yards allowed per game.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 29, 2015)

just read 3 have already de-commited


melt down is on


----------



## toyota4x4h (Nov 29, 2015)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> just read 3 have already de-commited
> 
> 
> melt down is on



Best thing I've ever seen man!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 29, 2015)

bump


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Nov 29, 2015)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> just read 3 have already de-commited
> 
> 
> melt down is on



Have any facts on this or statements ?


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 29, 2015)

Gadestroyer74 said:


> Have any facts on this or statements ?




http://espn.go.com/blog/ncfrecruiting/on-the-trail/insider/post?id=73651

possibly up to 4 now


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Nov 29, 2015)

Will be interesting to see how this pans out . I'm all for better yourself and sometimes change is needed. Just hope it's good change !


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 29, 2015)

UGA recruiting will be fine. Might lose some might pick some, but it will be okay.


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Nov 29, 2015)

I agree . The suspense is gonna kill me lol.. I just hope they don't get a flop


----------



## nickel back (Nov 30, 2015)

Big Ben says,  I’ve committed to the program and will always be a dawg. Gotta stay positive.

http://www.fieldstforum.com/2015/11/30/uga-recruiting-big-country-solid-to-uga/


----------



## nickel back (Nov 30, 2015)

Charlie Woerner

http://www.fieldstforum.com/2015/11/30/uga-recruiting-4-ath-solid-to-uga-and-sees-smart-as-good-fit/


----------



## nickel back (Nov 30, 2015)

What do the fathers of Ben Cleveland and Jacob Eason think about their sons playing for UGA now.

https://www.dawgnation.com/football...on-think-about-their-sons-playing-for-uga-now


----------



## mtr3333 (Nov 30, 2015)

Based on performance top recruiting didn't matter much anyway. It's great to have dreams though. Things will be just fine. No worries.


----------



## emusmacker (Dec 2, 2015)

If they were coming just because Richt was there, then we don't need em.   Either you want to play for UGA or not.  And hate to break it to some here, but Easom ain't the only QB out there.


----------



## elfiii (Dec 2, 2015)

emusmacker said:


> If they were coming just because Richt was there, then we don't need em.   Either you want to play for UGA or not.  And hate to break it to some here, but Easom ain't the only QB out there.



Mighty cavalier attitude. ^ Eason is the tip top of the tip top. If he de-commits there is no knight in waiting to ascend to the throne and our depth chart at QB amounts to 0.00.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 2, 2015)

From everything I have read if in fact Smart is the next coach this class will be just fine with a few added bonuses.......... Recruits are liking the hire... We shall see.


----------



## elfiii (Dec 2, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> Recruits are liking the hire... We shall see.



Links?


----------



## westcobbdog (Dec 2, 2015)

elfiii said:


> Links?



Dawgnation had some reactions...mostly positive.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 2, 2015)

elfiii said:


> Links?



http://www.al.com/sports/index.ssf/2015/12/recruits_react_to_news_of_kirb.html#incart_2box


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Dec 2, 2015)

One thing I don't think I've seen anyone mention is the fact that there is POTENTIAL for Kirby and the new staff to continue getting the same level of recruits while at the same time COACHING them UP. That's something I can't say I saw too much of in Athens over the last 15 years. I'm not saying it didn't happen, it just should have happened more in my opinion. What say you?


----------



## riprap (Dec 2, 2015)

CamoDawg85 said:


> One thing I don't think I've seen anyone mention is the fact that there is POTENTIAL for Kirby and the new staff to continue getting the same level of recruits while at the same time COACHING them UP. That's something I can't say I saw too much of in Athens over the last 15 years. I'm not saying it didn't happen, it just should have happened more in my opinion. What say you?



If Eason doesn't come to UGA it would be real interesting to see what could be done with our QB's. The way the offense was ran this year was like let's keep doing the same things and hope they will get better. Simple run plays work well when a healthy Gurley or Chubb is back there. Eventually they will break a big one. Play action only works when the qb is a little bit of a threat to throw.


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Dec 2, 2015)

riprap said:


> If Eason doesn't come to UGA it would be real interesting to see what could be done with our QB's. The way the offense was ran this year was like let's keep doing the same things and hope they will get better. Simple run plays work well when a healthy Gurley or Chubb is back there. Eventually they will break a big one. Play action only works when the qb is a little bit of a threat to throw.



Are there any lesser qb's on the market, say a "3 star" (not that the stars mean too much) that could be brought in to coach up? Obviously they'll be a freshmen but you gotta start sometime? No faith in coaching up Ramsey? 

But my comment was more of a broad paintbrush as in both sides of the ball.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 2, 2015)

More.... Smart taking what he wants and bringing it and them with him...

http://www.al.com/sports/index.ssf/2015/12/lyndell_wilson_georgia.html


----------



## emusmacker (Dec 2, 2015)

Apparently Easom is the only QB available.  No other qualified QBs are out there according to some folks.  Hope if Easom does come he stays healthy.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 2, 2015)

emusmacker said:


> Apparently Easom is the only QB available.  No other qualified QBs are out there according to some folks.  Hope if Easom does come he stays healthy.



Easom? Never heard of him? Eason, on the other hand is the best available so why not stick with him? If we get him, kudos to Kirby!


----------



## emusmacker (Dec 2, 2015)

elfiii said:


> Mighty cavalier attitude. ^ Eason is the tip top of the tip top. If he de-commits there is no knight in waiting to ascend to the throne and our depth chart at QB amounts to 0.00.



So basically Easom was the only quality QB available and if something happened to him UGA would have to rely on another Lambert?


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 3, 2015)

elfiii said:


> Mighty cavalier attitude. ^ Eason is the tip top of the tip top. If he de-commits there is no knight in waiting to ascend to the throne and our depth chart at QB amounts to 0.00.



Eason's coach says Eason almost sure to visit Miami now.  We sure do have a bunch of folks who have crystal balls for UGA around here.

The word is that defensive players being recruited are exited, but no so much with the offensive players.  Will depend on who the OC will be and how quickly he is named.

I'm a DAWG, so I hope it all works out well.


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 3, 2015)

emusmacker said:


> So basically Easom was the only quality QB available and if something happened to him UGA would have to rely on another Lambert?



Got to hand it to you, you can misspell with the best of them!


----------



## emusmacker (Dec 3, 2015)

MudDucker said:


> Got to hand it to you, you can misspell with the best of them!



Yep I learned from the best.  Problem is, I only have a high school edumacation and not a law degree.  

well again, Muddy don't know who your inside source of info is but I heard Ben Cleveland is still coming to Ga, don't he play defense?


----------



## emusmacker (Dec 3, 2015)

Also heard that Miami has a very good QB already and I seriously doubt Eason wants to be a backup QB.

And also heard of a pretty good QB from Mckeachern I guess that's how it's spelled ( Muddy could you help with that) that plays in 5 or 6A and wins.  He is being recruited too. SOOOO maybe Eason ain't the only good QB.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 4, 2015)

MudDucker said:


> Got to hand it to you, you can misspell with the best of them!



And for a guy that says he's a Dawg, he sure talks more trash about them then the rest of UGA haters..


----------



## Throwback (Dec 4, 2015)

MudDucker said:


> Eason's coach says Eason almost sure to visit Miami now.  We sure do have a bunch of folks who have crystal balls for UGA around here.
> 
> The word is that defensive players being recruited are exited, but no so much with the offensive players.  Will depend on who the OC will be and how quickly he is named.
> 
> I'm a DAWG, so I hope it all works out well.





MudDucker said:


> Got to hand it to you, you can misspell with the best of them!




I can see you're exited about it!


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 4, 2015)

emusmacker said:


> Yep I learned from the best.  Problem is, I only have a high school edumacation and not a law degree.
> 
> well again, Muddy don't know who your inside source of info is but I heard Ben Cleveland is still coming to Ga, don't he play defense?



I sure appreciate your high and might edumacation.  Did you graduate with a degree in human waste management.  Seems a natural fit for you.

Now listen hear sporty, you are making me tired with your jealousy and man crush.  I don't want no boy toys.

Check my posts.  I never said that Ben wasn't coming.  Ben is coming Hades or High Water.  He has never waivered.  

Eason is the one that everyone is worried about and nobody but his dad has a true inside scoop on that.  

What we don't need is your devil may care attitude that if a recruit waivers a little bit, we don't need him.  You must have never been 18, which come to think of it, would fit.


----------



## Throwback (Dec 4, 2015)

Eason to Miami.  Eason makes first string.  Eason throws 5 INT's first game. Miami begins "dial a qb" program like UGA has had.


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 4, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> And for a guy that says he's a Dawg, he sure talks more trash about them then the rest of UGA haters..



Whoop ... you done brought the boom down on the boy!  To hear him talk, he must be an Asst. AD at Tech.


----------



## elfiii (Dec 4, 2015)

emusmacker said:


> So basically Easom was the only quality QB available and if something happened to him UGA would have to rely on another Lambert?



Name his replacement.


----------



## DSGB (Dec 4, 2015)

emusmacker said:


> Yep I learned from the best.  Problem is, I only have a high school edumacation and not a law degree.
> 
> well again, Muddy don't know who your inside source of info is but I heard Ben Cleveland is still coming to Ga, don't he play defense?



He's an offensive tackle. 



emusmacker said:


> Also heard that Miami has a very good QB already and I seriously doubt Eason wants to be a backup QB.





Throwback said:


> Eason to Miami.  Eason makes first string.  Eason throws 5 INT's first game. Miami begins "dial a qb" program like UGA has had.



See above. If he does go to Miami, he won't be starting his first year. I'd say he either sticks with UGA or goes to UF. Again, it all depends on who they hire as OC.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Dec 4, 2015)

DSGB said:


> He's an offensive tackle.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I hope he goes to UGA and LSU's commit goes back to LSU.

The Gata gets nothing.


----------



## emusmacker (Dec 4, 2015)

MudDucker said:


> I sure appreciate your high and might edumacation.  Did you graduate with a degree in human waste management.  Seems a natural fit for you.
> 
> Now listen hear sporty, you are making me tired with your jealousy and man crush.  I don't want no boy toys.
> 
> ...



Thanks gramps , glad you appreciate my education. just regular ol diploma.

And in a previous post you said that the defense that was recruited was EXITED, which according to my high school edumacation means they were leaving, the word EXIT means to leave.  

I do think recruits are important, but I don't think losing Eason will be the end all for Ga, If I remember correctly David Greene was a 3star QB so just because Eason leaves don't mean UGA will fade away.  Heck UGA still went 9 and 3 with Lambert. Soo there has to be some other QB better than Lambert.


----------



## emusmacker (Dec 4, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> And for a guy that says he's a Dawg, he sure talks more trash about them then the rest of UGA haters..



look who's talking Mr. "how many UGA games have you attended", yet you never go to any or watch em cause you're hunting or fishing or hiking. 

And you defend Richt and UGA then have an avatar showing Richt holding his head with a caption saying I have no idea what I'm doing.  

And you were all panty wadded about folks wanting Richt gone, but when he goes and Smart is hired you're all giddy as a school girl.  see you are like most homeristic UGA fans, you will never say anything negative or call out anything wrong with UGA, I will.  I like Richt, I think he is a great guy, and no doubt makes a positive impact on players lives on and off the field, but I also think he lacks the killer instinct that it takes to win the big games.  He even said that people are more important than rings.  Then why coach, why not just become a chaplain or counselor.  I played sports and my coaches coached us to win, and did their best to prepare us to win.  They didn't like to lose.  So maybe, just maybe that mentality could be the problem with Richt not being able to win the big games, he wasn't trying to he was more worried about their lives after football.


----------



## bullgator (Dec 4, 2015)

Gold Ranger said:


> I hope he goes to UGA and LSU's commit goes back to LSU.
> 
> The Gata gets nothing.



That's my fear right now. I think Franks took it as an insult that Eason visited and just might decommit. 
On the flip side, it was reported that Eason told the Gators players he would probably commit to UF by the weekend.


----------

